# I need a better way to replace rusted split rings and trebles



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

*When I have a perfect body hard bait lure with rusted split rings and trebles, I replace the rusted split rings and trebles using specially made pliers meant for the purpose. It is still time consuming and frustrating at times. Does anyone have a better way?

AJ*


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the same method, but look up HPA Split ring pliers they are the best ones for the job. they are what i use.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I use the large Texas Tackle split ring pliers. I love em. Work and hold up better than any of the other ones that i have tried.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

when I did some of mine, I cut the old rings off with wire cutters and opened up the new rings with a staple remover. I held the ring open with a plastic bead enough to slide the hook on and get it started on the lure body using a needle nose pliers.... once it was on enough to not jump off, Crush the plastic bead to break it and finish rotating the Rings with the needle nose pliers...... however, I still managed to stick myself with the new hooks anyway....... post up your results... good luck


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. However:

Texas Tackle split ring ring pliers look exactly like the ones I use and find cumbersome
HPA split ring ring pliers are made in France and cost $39 w/o case. The mechanism is different and are worth a try if you can risk $39 for something that may not prove better.

AJ


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

http://360tuna.com/index.php?/topic/23245-choosing-a-right-split-pliers/

http://360tuna.com/index.php?/topic/24737-recommendation-for-split-ring-pliers/?hl=%2Bsplit+%2Bring+%2Bplier#entry274357

here are two threads from 360tuna about pliers/split rings. maybe this will help a little bit more


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Best way I know is called the "Tom Sawyer" method, get someone else to do it for you!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bluefish will help with the removal process. That was a brand new YoZuri.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have different split ring pliers, however, I find my fingernail much faster. Once I have the old hook started, I go ahead and insert the new hook, using the old hook to keep the split ring open. Nathan I spin the split ring with my fingers. The old hook eventually falls off and the new hook snaps in place at the same time.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*split rings changing hooks*

The best thing I've found is to try to roll on the new hook as you roll of the old.
Here's how I do it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbKqfWOwBZQ


----------

